# 3D per Anaglyph - welche Brille ist die beste?



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Leutz!

Da ich nicht bereit bin, insg. 360€ für nVidas 3D-Vision-Komplettpaket auszugeben, möchte ich erstmal 3D-Gaming per Anaglyph ausprobieren - was bei den eigentlichen 3D-Effekten keinen Nachteil bietet, aber die Farben nun mal verfälscht. 
Als künftiger ATI-Nutzer kommt da eigentlich nur der iZ3D-Treiber infrage. Ein nettes Feature dieses Treibers ist, dass er nicht nur Rot/Cyan-, sondern auch Schwarz/Weiß- sowie Gelb/Blau-Brillen unterstützt. Und da liegt auch meine Frage:

Welche Brille eignet sich am besten bzw. verfälscht am wenigsten die Farben?

cYa

MR.CHS


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2010)

Am besten eignet sich die Rot Cyan Brille. Ist Btw. Standard für 3D.


----------



## MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf (14. Februar 2010)

Ok, danke für die Antwort! Ich glaube, die Rot/Cyan-Brille wirds sowieso werden, da ich gerade geschaut habe, dass der nVidia-Treiber nur mit dieser Brille zusammenarbeitet.


----------



## rebel4life (19. Februar 2010)

i3d Treiber ist auch nicht schlecht.

Schau mal bei Dealextreme nach solchen Brillen, ich war bei 6 Optikern in der Stadt und keiner hatte welche mit Rot/Cyan, die hatten wenn überhaupts nur die gelb/lila Brillen.


----------



## Phenom BE (21. Februar 2010)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Erfahrung mit 3D mit Rot/Cyan Brillen? Ich hab mir 2 über ebay bestellt. Mal sehen wie die qualität wird.


----------



## Superwip (21. Februar 2010)

MR.Ca$h|HiM|SeLf schrieb:


> Ein nettes Feature dieses Treibers ist, dass er nicht nur Rot/Cyan-, sondern auch Schwarz/Weiß- sowie Gelb/Blau-Brillen unterstützt. Und da liegt auch meine Frage:
> 
> Welche Brille eignet sich am besten bzw. verfälscht am wenigsten die Farben?



Wie soll schwarz/weiß funktionieren?! Wird da einfach ein Auge abgedunkelt- Augenklappe als 3D Brille... Arr?!

Das sollte jedenfalls klarerweise die beste Farbechtheit bieten


----------



## Phenom BE (25. Februar 2010)

Hat jetzt jemand erfahtung?


----------



## Battlejoe (26. Februar 2010)

Also ich hab das mal kurz mit ner Rot/Cyan-Brille ausprobiert...

Funktioniert gut, nur länger als ein paar Minuten habe ich das nicht gemacht, weil mich die Helligkeitsunterschiede (links rot und dunkler als rechts) irgendwann immer genervt haben.
Kann aber sein, dass das mit einer anderen Brille nicht mehr der Fall ist.

Aber ich würde trotzdem gerne mal die 3D-Vision Brille ausprobieren... hoffentlich komme ich auf der CeBit mal dazu


----------



## NCphalon (26. Februar 2010)

Ich denk mal vom 3D-Erlebnis is 3D-Vision so wie im Kino, wird ja die selbe Technik verwendet (Shutterbrille).


----------



## Phenom BE (27. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt eine Weile mit einer Rot/Cyan Brille gespielt und muss sagen in Flatout2 ist das genial. In Gothic 3 Addon kam es mir nicht wie 3D vor  und in Gothic 2 kam der manager nicht und somit blieb alles 2D. Kann mir jemand soagen wie ich 3D erzwingen kann oder wie ich Gothic 2 in 3D spielen kann?


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (24. August 2010)

Hallo,

habe mir letzte Woche die Premium Ausgabe der PCGH gekauft und gestern Abend mal Resident Evil 5 und Avatar probiert mit der Red/Cyan-Brille, die dem Heft beilag. Habe dazu noch 3 Bildschirme und ich muss sagen:

*WOW* 

Es ist einfach krass, wenn man das Spiel "rundrum" erleben kann und es zudem noch in die Tiefe geht. Bei Resident Evil 5 kommt der Effekt SEHR schön zur Geltung. Leider fällt das Spiel von rund 60 FPS (EDIT: Sind nur 40 FPS ... keine 60!!!) auf 15-35 FPS (variiert ziemlich stark). Hatte aber noch 4x AA an. (Ist mir erst danach aufgefallen). Bei Avatar habe ich noch ca. 25-30 FPS. Werde vielleicht doch dieses Jahr noch meine zwei GTX260 austauschen und zwei GTX460 (oder 470/465) holen.



> Funktioniert gut, nur länger als ein paar Minuten habe ich das nicht  gemacht, weil mich die Helligkeitsunterschiede (links rot und dunkler  als rechts) irgendwann immer genervt haben.
> Kann aber sein, dass das mit einer anderen Brille nicht mehr der Fall  ist.


Bei der PCGH-Brille ist das leider auch der Fall. Die Farbverfälschung würde mich nicht mal stören, aber durch den Helligkeitsunterschied der "Brillengläser/folie" wird es ganz schön anstrengend nach 20 Minuten. 

Wollte auch gleich Screenshots machen, aber FRAPS funktioniert leider nicht. Auch der Trick mit Alt+Tabulator, Paint, Bild einfügen und dann Bild speichern funtkioniert nicht. Das Bild kommt immer ohne 3D-Effekt. Hat da jemand eine Lösung?

Ich werde noch andere Spiele testen, wenn ich dazu komme. Seit einigen Wochen kommt der PC bei mir leider viel zu kurz.

Zum Glück konnte ich meine ersten 3D-Erfahrungen mit drei Bildschirmen machen. Kommt noch um einiges besser, als nur auf einem Bildschirm!

Gruss


----------



## schneevernichter (25. August 2010)

Hmm ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus aber ich dachte das anaglyph keine performance kostet warum auch es werden ja nur andere Farben ausgegeben, im ggs zu anderen Techniken die Auflösung bzw Frames kosten. 

Hast du schonmal 3D mit ner Shutterbrille gesehen ? Weil ich echt nicht verstehen kann wie man da durch anaglyph 3D noch beeindruckt werden kann. 

Also ich finde das die gelb lila brillen den besten Effekt haben. Wobei ich nichtmal wusste das die Brillen irgendeinen grossartigen Unterschied haben können, zumindest wenn sie diesselbe Farbkombination haben.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (27. August 2010)

> Hmm ich kenne mich da nicht besonders aus aber ich dachte das anaglyph keine performance kostet warum auch es werden ja nur andere Farben ausgegeben, im ggs zu anderen Techniken die Auflösung bzw Frames kosten.


Ich kenne mich eben auch nicht aus, aber bei Avatar haste recht. Nicht mal ein FPS Verlust, wenn ich in den 3D Modus schalte. Bei RE5 aber geht die FPS runter. Zwar nicht von 60 FPS auf 15-35, aber von 40 FPS auf 15-35 FPS. Komisch ist, dass ich mich erinnere, dass ich bei RE5 60 FPS hatte ... naja ... egal ... auf jeden Fall habe ich bei RE5 einen Rückgang der FPS. (EDIT: Nicht nur ich)



> Hast du schonmal 3D mit ner Shutterbrille gesehen ? Weil ich echt nicht verstehen kann wie man da durch anaglyph 3D noch beeindruckt werden kann.


Nö, bis jezt noch keine Shutterbrille probiert. Und beeindruckt bin ich eigentlich auch nur deswegen, weil ich zusätzlich noch mit 3 Bildschrimen zocke. Das ist dann noch ein deut besser, als mit einem Bildschirm und der 3D Effekt kommt auch besser, da man mehr Fläche hat. Wieso sollen andere Leute nicht von anaglyph 3D beeindruckt sein, nur weil du es nicht bist?



> Also ich finde das die gelb lila brillen den besten Effekt haben. Wobei ich nichtmal wusste das die Brillen irgendeinen grossartigen Unterschied haben können, zumindest wenn sie diesselbe Farbkombination haben.


Ich habe bei eBay weitere red/cyan Brillen gelauft (mit richtigem Brillengestell), aber ich habe gemerkt, dass sogar hier ein grosser Quali-Unterschied ist. Die Brille, die PCGH in ihrer Premium Ausgabe hat, ist um einiges besser, als die von mir bei eBay gekauften Brille. Die PCGH red/cyan Brille ist viel heller und die Farben haben mehr Kontrast. Der 3D Effekt ist auch "stärker" als mit der "billigen" red/cyan Brille von eBay. PCGH sollte die 3D Brille zum Verkauf rausgeben (so 3-4 Euro)


----------



## Domowoi (4. September 2010)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich denk mal vom 3D-Erlebnis is 3D-Vision so wie im Kino, wird ja die selbe Technik verwendet (Shutterbrille).


Das ist nicht richtig im Kino werden normalerweise Polarisationsbrillen verwendet. Sonst müsste man jedem Gast eine aufgeladene 80+€ Brille in die Hand drücken.


----------



## sensitron (5. September 2010)

Habe mit einer anaglyphenbrillen probiert Crysis zu spielen, Frames waren allerdings viel zu niedrig und es hat kein Spaß gemacht. Der 3d-Effekt kam aber gut rüber


----------



## mixxed_up (5. September 2010)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig im Kino werden normalerweise Polarisationsbrillen verwendet. Sonst müsste man jedem Gast eine aufgeladene 80+€ Brille in die Hand drücken.




Ich glaube in einigen wenigen Kinos werden auch Shutterbrillen verwendet.
Das sind dann wohl vorrangig XpanD Brillen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

